# Ercp 43260 & 76000



## fami (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello All,
Are we allow to code 76000 Fluoro w/ ERCP?
Tx

FS


----------



## mhcpc (Mar 4, 2010)

No.  Fluoroscopy is included in the procedure.  Here is a link to help http://www.codinginstitute.com/articles/Gain_400_or_More_For.html


----------



## j.berkshire (Mar 8, 2010)

Look at CPT codes 74328, 74329, and 74330 and be sure to use modifier 26 if the professional component is provided.  See "CPT Assistant," May, 2008, page 14.


----------

